# What ISP with English speaking support?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone out there recommend a good quality ISP with English speaking support please?

I'm more interested in quality than price but of course both would be very welcome! 

I'm currently using my RSA airmail box and it's about as much use as a one legged man at an arse kicking party!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We use SAPO. they have a dedicated English extension. Your access will like everywhere else depend on how close you are to an exchange!!!

A dongle is also an option. But would suggest that asking someone local to where you are staying whatt heir reception is lile. 
We tried vodafone and despite all assurances that there would be NO problem with a signal we could not get a connection!!
TMN and Kangaroo seems to have a decent coverage in most places


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Have had very few problems with MEO and when I've called for support I just ask for English speaker and I get through. In agreement with Siobhán about dongle - FYI: Kangaroo has picked up in places when TMN has not (mostly the interior of the country).


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

All the Portuguese Internet providers have English support, it's down to who can give you the internet coverage where you choose to live, whether it's telephone, fibre optic or wireless.


----------



## Ingles (Feb 2, 2009)

*Sapo*

:clap2:About one month back my SMTP (Mail Out) system failed.
Called Sapo & after 10 or so min's it was obvious the problem was rather complicated.
They passed me across to another dep't , the guy asked me to google a site ,then open a link & my screen lost my screen saver & went pale blue ,then low & behold HE was controlling my computor from his keyboard.
Problem sorted in 5 min's. 
This was done in PT,but I know they have Tec's who speak VG English
+ Due to market share competition my monthly fee to Sapo has dropped to €15.98 & the service is now finally VG


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

On the other hand we have constant problems with Sapo as one of their ladies said "It's my fault for buying wrong house", it's not that the technicians aren't helpful, it's that we are too far from hub so speed is slow, and can (is) be unstable.
Dealing with Sapo is a customer service nightmare, telephone help is great, when you navigate menu, replacement equipment shocking, and the only answer is you'll have to wait!
Two things with Sapo, if you lose connection for 48hrs your supposed to get an automatic refund to a/c.
Calls to Sapo 16209 are charged, when you receive PT bill you should phone 16200 and request a refund for Sapo calls, if it is an ongoing problem you'll get it. 
Our options
Click as it uses PT cables, not going to be better
Vodafone/Optimus no mast with 3G connection
TMN recently upgraded mast so I can get fast connection, so I will shortly swop to a Sapo/TMN wireless a/c (when I get a Dongle router to test connection totally)


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks folks


----------

